# Craftsman tractor project...



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up this one earlier this spring; Craftsman 917.270430 with a Briggs 13.5 IC Gold engine, 38" side discharge deck. Deck was completely rotted through & the owner had a buddy attempt to weld on some steel plates. In his own words, "It didn't work". I found a decent replacement deck, also a 38", and completely de-rusted it, painted it gloss black top & bottom, then installed the best of the 4 blades I had after sharpening them. I may buy new blades, as there seems to be a little vibration. I still need to install some "poor man's Slime" in the tires (liquid laundry starch), repair the steering issue (haven't diagnosed it yet), replace the seat, and install the rear bag system. I also have to tighten up the grille to the hood (missing screw). 

This one is also listed for sale on craigslistChicagoland under farm & garden. I pick up tractors & other items for resale since I'm currently unemployed & this somehow keeps me "useful".

She starts up & runs very well. Just noticed; I guess I'll have to get a can of Krylon "Fusion" for that grille. Kinda yucky...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 99 weedeater has the same style deck - mowed with it a few weeks ago and leaves a nice smooth cut- altho i dont like the way the brackets are welded on it - i put some reinforcing brackets on them because they stress cracked the deck- also having some motor issues tho( non original 11HPthat came with it) - time to swap it for a spare motor......

I had steering issues with mine- ended up taking the motor off, to get to the steering assembly under the dash- mine has this plastic 'tee' that the column and pitman arm attach together- it wore out and had too much slop- so to fix it on the cheep i used a spade wood bit and opened it slightly, cut a copper coupling down to fit and tapped it in the tee on each side - tightened it up nicely and cost all of $2 ( no idea how much a new one goes for) - also make sure the front wheels are fully inflated - helps it steer easier .


I like the 13.5HP briggs- i swapped one on my 99 widebody ( came off a snapper) - nice solid good running motor- got mine in a deal with a bunch of tractor parts.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like the same part on mine that needs replacing. I'm all for "cheap", but would really like to keep her original. Front tires are coming off tomorrow to get the "poor man's Slime" treatment, then reinflation.

Anyone know where I can get a decent seat for a Craftsman?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Won the parts I need for the steering on ebay yesterday. Bought the can of Krylon Fusion today (black textured metallic). I'll post an "after" pic when I'm done. I was able to remove the steering mechanism without too much hassle. I removed the gas tank, which gave me plenty of room to see what I was doing. I didn't remove the deck, either. I will when I change the blades, though.

Decided to redo my garden cart today. It's an old Montgomery Wards dump trailer. Got it for $13 a few years ago. Replaced the tires & added inner tubes for good measure. De-rusted the wheels & painted gloss black a few days ago (mounted the tubes & tires today). Removed as much rust from the underside, front & both sides today, then primed. Tomorrow I'll do the inside, rear & tailgate. I was going to paint it to match my 96 Ranch King; dark green top, black chassis, light gray wheels, but decided to go all black instead. Heck, it looks pretty good in red/brown primer! 

Amazing what a man can do when he's on a mission...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Won the parts I need for the steering on ebay yesterday. Bought the can of Krylon Fusion today (black textured metallic). I'll post an "after" pic when I'm done. I was able to remove the steering mechanism without too much hassle. I removed the gas tank, which gave me plenty of room to see what I was doing. I didn't remove the deck, either. I will when I change the blades, though.
> 
> Decided to redo my garden cart today. It's an old Montgomery Wards dump trailer. Got it for $13 a few years ago. Replaced the tires & added inner tubes for good measure. De-rusted the wheels & painted gloss black a few days ago (mounted the tubes & tires today). Removed as much rust from the underside, front & both sides today, then primed. Tomorrow I'll do the inside, rear & tailgate. I was going to paint it to match my 96 Ranch King; dark green top, black chassis, light gray wheels, but decided to go all black instead. Heck, it looks pretty good in red/brown primer!
> 
> Amazing what a man can do when he's on a mission...


 Its rewarding making something look new again dont you think...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

It makes my day!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Steering parts came in today (sector gear & tee) so I cleaned, greased & installed everything. Just have to tighten all bolts tomorrow; ran out of daylight & mosquitoes are as big as B-17s! Starched the front tires & reinflated them.

Next I have to reinstall the grille (painted a few days ago) & hood, buy & install new blades, and attempt to install the rear bagger assembly. It's from an older model (1988), so I hope it will fit. I'll either look for a new(er) seat, or buy a seat cover. Also need to grease the front end & wheels, oil whatever needs it. Pics to follow...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats cool- i did mine sorta on the cheep - altho i had to invest $30 in new deck blades ( originals were MIA) and invested in 2 sets of berings as well - it had enough of my money for now - i wouldve got a new steering setup if those bushings didnt work- i was itching to mow with it after all the work i did on it.


That fusion paint should work good- ive painted tractor blocks with it - holds up real good- i painted the plastic grille on mine - its held up pretty good ( better then nasty purple).


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Today (Saturday) I installed the steering gear & shaft support, installed the freshly painted grille onto the hood & the hood/grille onto the tractor, lubed the front end & wheels, added some washers to the steering as needed, installed the rear bag attachment, then painted the bagger hood with the same Krylon Fusion paint as the grille. The intermediate tube was trash (and $42!!!), so I improvised & installed a length of black 6" stove pipe with an adaptor. I pop riveted the tube to the adaptor. Still have to rig a latch or bungee of some sort. The same one the bagger uses is only $2.50-$3.00, so I'll probably order 3 of them; one on each side of the tube to hold it to the chute & one on the bagger hood (it's missing). I had to file down the flat part on the steering shaft where the steering wheel adaptor & washer/nut goes for the wheel to fit tight. I adjusted the deck & took her for a test-mow. Not bad! The liquid starch in the left front tire is still holding, too.

The day wasn't over, so I removed the deck on my MTD 18.5/42. More on that in the MTD section...


Pics to come soon, I promise!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The finished Craftsman:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a before & after of the garden cart that sidetracked me. I figured since I repainted the wheels & installed new tires & tubes, she needed a little facelift.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

A woman called on Friday & said she wanted to take a look at it (It's for sale). I started it up & it ran pretty good. I changed the spark plug since I said I did in the ad. I removed the bagger & chute to mow in front of my house & she wouldn't start up again. When she did finally start, alot of white smoke poured out of the exhaust & gas/oil started dripping from the exhaust. I shut her down immediately & drained the gas tank. Time for a carb rebuild! Well, the woman called back & said she bought one locally for half of what I was asking. I doubt it, but whatever.

I think I'm also going to install fuel shutoffs on all my tractors from now on. Makes things a little easier...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive installed shutoffs on all my tractors - cant afford to get rebuild kits for 20 some odd tractors......I do a shut down procedure - turn the gas valve off, run the tractor till it stalls/runs out of gas then put it away - that way if any does leak by it wont flood the oil. 

Check and change the oil as well - im sure gas flooded that out as well.

I have a couple yard carts - one i bot from harbor freight ( sun faded the paint right out) - i installed a couple tractor tires with wheel berings on it - i need to reinforce the front of the bed tho, sometimes it flexes too much - my nephew gave me a huge yard cart also - i need a new axle and find a couple wheels for it tho .


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, bought a case of SAE30 oil today for that very reason. Time for an oil change for 3 of my tractors. The other 3 are in limbo...(one needs an engine, one needs a transaxle, one is a parts tractor).


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Took the carb off & cleaned it to no avail. The float valve has a rubber tip that deteriorated. No money right now & busy as heck with the son's birthday coming up & school at the same time. I can return the pair of MTD spindles I never used for credit on a carb kit & maybe a few other parts. I can throw on a carb from a couple different machines in my inventory, but I'd have to run power to the carb solenoid. I'd rather rebuild the original...

Drained the crankcase & filled a up coffee can with gas/oil (mostly gas). Installed fresh oil & some trans fluid to clean out the crankcase. Once I get it running I'll change oil again, using SAE30. Installed a fuel shutoff valve right away. Good thing I drained the gas tank when I did. It would have drained itself in my absence!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually after just draining the gas/oil you can just add fresh oil - last few years ive added lucas oil ( engine oil additive) to my stuff - just a few ounces.

Yeah, it stinks when cash is an issue- yesterday i tried to fire up my 90 task force- took an hour because i had to wait n charge one of my tractor batteries , then it wasnt getting a proper connection - i really need to go get a new battery soon- its frustrating having to spend a ton of time trying to just fire a tractor up.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Rebuilt the carb today & it started right up. Runs pretty good, too. Back out in front of the house with a For Sale sign (also listed on craigslist). Had a call today from a woman who wanted to buy just the 2 plastic bins from the bagger. Told her, "NO, it all goes together".

Still need to weld the muffler & change oil a second time. There was some smoke at first, but most likely residual oil/gas burning off from inside the muffler. That's when I noticed the cracks on the underside of the muffler pipe. Guess I'll have to take it off so I can get easier access to the cracks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

That must be a common issue- the bagger bins breaking - i picked up a 90% complete 3 bin bagger setup for my '90 murray for the huge price of $10 - only thing was the bins are gone. Im going to search around for plain plastic garbage cans - or might look for some large sheets of sheetmetal and build my own- ill see what i come across.

People are weird asking stupid questions like that - i woulda sed " yeah ill sell em to you- for $300 - even throw in the bagger setup for free" .

I had to weld the muffler on my 85 LT12 craftsman years ago, when it blew apart - i drilled 2 holes for bolts to hold it together, then welded the thing together and tacked the bolts to it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I only paid $60 for the entire bagger, so I could sell it for a profit. She just wanted the plastic bins though. Why would I want to sell off the most inportant part? I don't see why plastic garbage cans wouldn't work. Too bad she didn't have an MYD. I have 2 extra bagger set-ups lying around.

I have some 1967 Impala parts for sale on craigslist. All parts are described & priced individually, or buy it all for X amount of dollars. I even added the disclaimer "These are all that's left from 2 cars. I sold what was left of my parts car 15 years ago & the finished car 5 years ago. No other parts available". I'll be darned if someone doesn't call once a week looking for parts NOT listed. They say, "Just thought I'd ask, you never know". My reply is, "Didn't you read the ENTIRE post?" Oddly enough, I had the same guy call several times about the same parts I don't have. I guess people are getting stupider as time goes on.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Took the muffler off today & mig welded it. Turned out pretty good. Got a call from a guy who saw the tractor in front of my house today. He may buy it tomorrow. He has a Montgomery Wards Signature 2000 (MTD) he wants to replace. He asked me if I wanted his old one & I told him I may be able to use it for parts or whatever. We'll see...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah you have to wonder about people....

I tried my MTD bags on it- they sort of fit, but dont actually sit very well - theyre designed with the pins holding them in- the new bag setup just has 4 round bars for the 3 bins - im thinking about making some frames to mount the new bins in ( when i find em) and either weld or attach them to the existing frame , so they wont slide out, but i can remove em easily.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sold the Craftsman today. Got $600 cash & a free 1992 Wards MTD Signature 2000 series tractor. An almost exact twin to another I picked up a couple months ago; same paint(silver & burgundy), same engine(18hp Briggs opposed twin), same drive system(7 speed shift on the go), same battery(skinny motorcycle type), same deck(42"), same seat. I now have 7 MTDs total, including my personal ride (the Ranch King). Looks like I'm the MTD guy now. Oh wait, I still have a Toro...8 tractors, 7 of which are MTD, 4 of which were freebies!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool - im actually getting irratated at my MTD's - had to move the deck allignment plate position on my 97 mastercut- scraped my one finger pulling the spring back on ( hate those things) - tore apart my 90's Task Force to find it loaded with rust ..... more projects...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Now you know why they were free.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's always seem to rot in the deck center and right where the transaxle bolts to the frame- only reason im going to redo the task force is because i like it - wife actually asked if i was going to junk it - i shouldve sed yes( but still rebuild it)- then can drag some more stuff home.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

So far, the only deck I had that was rusted beyond repair was on a Craftsman. The replacement deck was alot better, but did have alot of surface rust.

The only MTD frame I've seen lately that was rusted very badly was on my buddy tractorwrangler's recent Signature 2000 purchase. It was used to plow snow, so it had alot of rusty areas including the area where the trans attaches to the chassis. The chassis also had a slight bend to it. He got it relatively cheap because the trans was shot. Everything has since been repaired, replaced, adjusted, and/or painted. Took less than a week. Wish I had the amount of time & determination to devote to projects as he does.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Down here alot of people leave their tractors outside uncovered - some of my tractors were pretty rusty - specially in the back area - most the deck centers are rotted from grass build up lying in the middle. 

One i thought was really bad ( turned out it did run) had weeds growing out of the seat, deck still worked also.


----------

